# 2012 2LT blower motor speeds, or maybe all Cruze's.



## 20126spdRS (Dec 27, 2011)

thats how my 1lt rs 2012 is... 4 sounds like a plane taking off from your dashboard!


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

In my 2012 LTZ it has the variable speeds I think there are 6 levels? I notice it isn't super loud unless it is on full blast then it is loud, but it gets results! I wonder if there is a way to get more levels out of the manual temp control version since mine has the auto temp deal. I would assume the blower is the same just the controller is different. Might be cool to be able to have some sort of variable controller without steps but I don't think anyone wants to mess with the wiring on a new car lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> In my 2012 LTZ it has the variable speeds I think there are 6 levels? I notice it isn't super loud unless it is on full blast then it is loud, but it gets results! I wonder if there is a way to get more levels out of the manual temp control version since mine has the auto temp deal. I would assume the blower is the same just the controller is different. Might be cool to be able to have some sort of variable controller without steps but I don't think anyone wants to mess with the wiring on a new car lol.


Quite a difference between the two systems, manual is just a multi-pole switch, not sure yet about the Cruze, but most previous GM vehicles use a relay for only the highest speed, supplies 12V directly to the blower motor. But some run that high current directly through the blower motor switch at the highest speed. There, that high current can melt that switch over time. With previous GM vehicles, had to buy a complete replacement climate control panel, must figure you don't know how to remove two screws just to replace that switch.

Auto climate control uses a power MOSFET pass transistor, least on previous GM vehicles, assume its the same on the Cruze. Its pulse width modulated by the BCM where the blower rate is determined by whether the solar cell see light, assume its in the daytime where the blower should run faster. And the difference between your preset temperature and the actual temperature on the interior of the vehicle. All feeds into a microcontroller that not only varies blower speed, but a blend door as well.

On summer days, the AC runs at full blast and to maintain interior temperature, heat is added or subtracted to that cold air to maintain the desired temperature. Also controlled by an ambient sensor that only permitted compressor operation if the outside temperature was greater than 34*F. These can be a brain twister if you have problems.


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

gregh2000 said:


> In my 2012 LTZ it has the variable speeds I think there are 6 levels? I notice it isn't super loud unless it is on full blast then it is loud, but it gets results! I wonder if there is a way to get more levels out of the manual temp control version since mine has the auto temp deal. I would assume the blower is the same just the controller is different. Might be cool to be able to have some sort of variable controller without steps but I don't think anyone wants to mess with the wiring on a new car lol.



To me that's strange as I've never seen +/- fan speeds on different models of the same car.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Same on mine.


----------



## gregh2000 (Oct 13, 2011)

The LTZ is like this picture, it is still a knob but it changes it on the screen. Like it was said above the computer controls it instead of the switch.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine has the 5 levels[off, and then 4 notches]. And Although i do agree that the first barely goes, and then it progressively gets louder by each level. But you know, honestly, thats what happens. You make a fan spin faster, and its going to make more noise. Simple as that.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

This is far more complicated than I thought after doing some research. Would like to close that large gap between the 3rd and 4th blower motor speeds. Cruze is not using fixed nichrome resistors like the older vehicles with the manual heater controls, but is using pulse width modulated module.

Now the question is how are they controlling it, can be one of two ways, blower motor is using fixed resistors feeding into an analog to digital converter with different ranges, or this is all firmware selected. Former can be changed, latter requires getting source code from GM, fat chance of that. Have a strong feeling blower motor speeds are controlled by binary numbers stored someplace, and should be far more equal, high is okay, 1st, 2nd, and 3rd are way too low.

Can't tell a thing from the circuit diagrams, just showing empty blocks. With software, would be a simple change, just change the values of those three lower numbers and reflash the BCM.

Fixed resistor typically cost around ten bucks to replace, but require much heavier wire and larger contacts in the blower motor switch. See this system saves on the high cost of copper wire by using that module. Use to design stuff like that for under a couple of bucks, but see the price on this module is a hundred bucks. Typically in older GM vehicles, if that bronze bearing runs out of oil and the armature shaft rusts, stalls the motor and blows out that module.

That happened to my 92 DeVille, dealer wanted 250 bucks for that module. I just took the old one apart and learned they were using a 20 amp power MOSFET that blew well before the 30 amp fuse did. Replaced that with a 100 amp transistor that cost me 39 cents, that will never blow.

The blower motor? Another throwaway part, is all welded together with the squirrel cage hot melted unto the shaft to save the cost of a pal nut, no way to take it apart without wrecking it. Had to buy a new one. Not like, say my old 70 Buick, new motor was six bucks at the dealer, but had screws, and the dealer even sold brushes for a quarter, so why even pay six bucks when it only needed a little oil and new brushes?

See the price tag on a Cruze blower motor is a hundred bucks.

Curious as to what will be the trade in value of this Cruze in three years when the warranty runs out, may be cheaper to buy a new one then repair this one, even doing all the work yourself. Saw plenty of used 2011 Cruze's on the lot, with my GMcard rebate, would have been far more expensive for us to buy one with 25K miles on clock than a brand new one. Even asked why so many of these on the lot. Dealer said they purchased them from rental places. That is the last kind of car you want to buy. Already had the crap pounded out of them, but dealer told me they are really in demand now with the high price of gas. Someone will pay that much. That someone is not me. When my car came off the truck, had two miles on the odometer, dealer put on three more miles to make sure it would run. Ha, had a talk with the mechanic first that drove it.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I notice the same thing as the OP. I'm OK with how fast fan speed 4 is but there's a big gap between 3 and 4. Funny because my 2010 GMC pickup with a manual HVAC system has about 6 speeds.

The other thing I've found odd about the Cruze is the placement of the fan speed knob on the right side. I've never seen another vehicle like that. The fan and temp knobs should be reversed.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

My 2011 LS is the same way. Nothing until you hit 4. 1 and 2 are not noticable. 



20126spdRS said:


> thats how my 1lt rs 2012 is... 4 sounds like a plane taking off from your dashboard!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> I notice the same thing as the OP. I'm OK with how fast fan speed 4 is but there's a big gap between 3 and 4. Funny because my 2010 GMC pickup with a manual HVAC system has about 6 speeds.
> 
> The other thing I've found odd about the Cruze is the placement of the fan speed knob on the right side. I've never seen another vehicle like that. The fan and temp knobs should be reversed.


Think Chevy did it that way because the gas filler is also on the right side. That gets to be awkward when trying to fillup at a busy gas station, backing up helps, because you are exactly backwards from everyone else and the hoses are never long enough.

Another solution since most stations are opened 24/7 is to fill up at 3:30 AM, stations are empty. 90 minutes after all the drunks went to bed and 90 minutes before hard working people get up.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Why should what side the gas fill up is on have anything to do with the fan speed knob?
I agree with Dale_K, they should be reversed. The fan speed is usually adjusted far more frequently than the temp setting (which is closer to reach).


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

IMO this car was created as a "Holden Cruze" in Europe where the driver is on the right side of the car. So the knob would make sense on the right. That is the only thing that comes to mind. The gas filler has typically been on the right for GMs My wife's Malibu and my Aleros were on that side. So when I had a Honda that had it on the driver side, I had problems and remember where it is. 




NickD said:


> Think Chevy did it that way because the gas filler is also on the right side. That gets to be awkward when trying to fillup at a busy gas station, backing up helps, because you are exactly backwards from everyone else and the hoses are never long enough.
> 
> Another solution since most stations are opened 24/7 is to fill up at 3:30 AM, stations are empty. 90 minutes after all the drunks went to bed and 90 minutes before hard working people get up.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

You'd think that, here in N. America, GM would acknowledge that we drive from the left side!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

sheleb1 said:


> You'd think that, here in N. America, GM would acknowledge that we drive from the left side!


They do, but they're not going to change something like this (while it seems simple, it would cost more money to make changes)


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

NickD said:


> Off is off, 1 is barely noticeable, 2 can almost feel, 3 is noticeable, 4 will blow you off your seat. Has to be the selected resistance of the blower motor resistor pack with the resistance on the high side.
> 
> Is this characteristic of yours? Or should I visit my dealer.




NickD,
If you feel that you have a problem with the blower on your vehicle I would suggest that you take it into your dealer. They can at least look into for you and possibly explain to you how it works exactly. They will be able to answer any of the technical questions that you have regarding this. If you have any additional questions please feel free to message me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Called my dealer, talked to the owner, then the service manager, said it was all computer controlled, mention stored values in a byte someplace where the software geek thought blower motor speed is proportional to average voltage. Something everybody there, even at the dealership, just accepted it the way it is. Owner is going to talk directly to GM about this issue.

Would help if others would call their dealers as well, the more the better.


----------



## speigs (Dec 22, 2011)

Air not warm unless on hi



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

Dale_K said:


> The other thing I've found odd about the Cruze is the placement of the fan speed knob on the right side. I've never seen another vehicle like that. The fan and temp knobs should be reversed.


My 04 350Z had the temp knob in the middle and the fan speed knob on the right. It appears they didn't bother mirroring it from the JDM version of the car (Fairlady Z).


Patman said:


> IMO this car was created as a "Holden Cruze" in Europe where the driver is on the right side of the car.


Holden is GM's Australian nameplate and yes, in Australia they drive in the other side of the road.

GM's main European brands that don't exist in the US are Vauxhall (UK only?) and Opel.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

First car I had with factory cruise control was a 1970 Buick Rivera and for 42 years, been pushing that button on the end of the directional signal handle to set it. Would think after driving this Cruze for over a month, my left index finger would have learned by now. Then I wake up when hitting that button at 55 and the car slows down, even reset the trip odometer once, that teed me off.

Really not having problems with the blend door control, seem to play more with that than the blower switch.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

Dale_K said:


> I notice the same thing as the OP. I'm OK with how fast fan speed 4 is but there's a big gap between 3 and 4. Funny because my 2010 GMC pickup with a manual HVAC system has about 6 speeds.
> 
> The other thing I've found odd about the Cruze is the placement of the fan speed knob on the right side. I've never seen another vehicle like that. The fan and temp knobs should be reversed.


You mentioned the irregular placement of the Temperature and Fan speed switches. How about the near insane configuration of putting First and Reverse (on the manual trans) right beside each other? I've never seen that in another car. Probably, because they weren't trying to get someone killed.


----------



## Spyder918 (Apr 13, 2016)

NickD said:


> Off is off, 1 is barely noticeable, 2 can almost feel, 3 is noticeable, 4 will blow you off your seat. Has to be the selected resistance of the blower motor resistor pack with the resistance on the high side.
> 
> Is this characteristic of yours? Or should I visit my dealer.


The blower control in my 2012 Cruze LS responds in exactly the same way as yours. Only, I hate the db level of the 4th speed. I'm a bit sensitive to noise pollution (loud music is not the same thing) and the noise from 4th speed forces me to turn it down earlier than it should be. Especially, since the amount of air volume and moment from the first three aren't really adequate.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Cruze uses a 17 cent power MOSFET transistor in a 39 buck box.










Use to be an 80 buck box, see they brought the price down. 92 DeVille used a 17 cent power MOSFET transistor in a 250 buck box, I replaced with a 23 cent transistor where that 30 amp fuse would blow first before that transistor would. Nothing wrong with the box.

Both work on the same principle, PWM, pulse width modulation, the duty cycle, the time the voltage is higher causes the blower motor to run faster. In the DeViille had a choice between manual or auto mode, five speed for manual, but auto was continuously variable. 

Cruze without auto mode only has four speeds, and unlike using fixed resistors that can be varied, based on the guy that wrote the firmware, and with out having the source code, way to much work to change it. Did contact GM on this issue, would get right back to me, so even after five years, nothing. 

The reason the transistor in my DeVille blew, had to move it outside, and like an idiot, forgot to switch the climate control off, had an icy rain, than sub zero weather, that squirrel cage blower wheel was frozen, as soon as I started this thing, tried to start the blower, that transistor shorted, but not the fuse. Always hot, so the blower ran continuously, then the hood was covered with ice and coulnd't open it. So now I make a point to switch off the blower before I kill the engine.

Same thing happened to my son, came back from north, stopped at my home with my grandkids, wasn't too bad, a 12 buck resistor that was easy to replace, can't even drive these cars without a blower. Let it thaw out in my heated garage. Was in a 2000 Taurus.

Same thing happened to a friend with a Caddy, later model, took it to his dealer, said his BCM was blown, don't see how this is possible, has a 10K ohm resistor in series with the gate of that transistor, but the nailed him with a $1,500.00 bill. 

For my 70 Buick, blower motor had screws on it, for 50 cents could replaced the bushings with new brushes, really must be frugal, new one at the dealer was six bucks. No longer repairable, squirrel cage blower wheel is hot stamped on, on way to get it off without breaking it. For a Honda, wanted 250 bucks for a new blower, but had screws on it, could buy the brushes, high copper content, so got brushes from a starter motor and machined them to size. Was the only problem with it, brushes were worn.

84 bucks for a Cruze blower motor, plus shipping and taxes, definitely a throwaway part. Would only stick with OE, Four Seasons is crap.










Had to add spacers to my Cruze, top of the blower wheel was rubbing on that shroud, they would keep me awake.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Spyder918 said:


> You mentioned the irregular placement of the Temperature and Fan speed switches. How about the near insane configuration of putting First and Reverse (on the manual trans) right beside each other? I've never seen that in another car. Probably, because they weren't trying to get someone killed.


Many 4 speed transmissions were in that layout. Good thing it's got a locking collar eh?


----------



## its a syn (Feb 24, 2016)

Patman said:


> IMO this car was created as a "Holden Cruze" in Europe where the driver is on the right side of the car. So the knob would make sense on the right. That is the only thing that comes to mind. The gas filler has typically been on the right for GMs My wife's Malibu and my Aleros were on that side. So when I had a Honda that had it on the driver side, I had problems and remember where it is.


That is why they put a picture of a gas pump with an arrow on your dash. I had 7 cars one time and trying to keep track of the fuel fillers was a PITA. You learn to appreciate this little feature.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

"H" pattern was extremely common for all vehicles, upper left top was R, down to 1st, upper right, 2nd, lower right, 3rd, center is neutral of course.

Four speed replaced the R in this sequence, had a collar on the lever that had to be pulled up to move the lever to the left and up.

04 Cavalier really screwed this up with a five speed. Upper left was 1st following the sequence, but to get into reverse, pull up that collar and was like putting the Cruze into 6th, but you get use to this.

British sports cars set these standards way back in the 40's, Germans followed for manual transmission cars, but if you didn't grow up with these, wouldn't know any difference. American cars were way to busy with AT's, what does this say about us?

Cruze finally got it right, reverse with the collar was to the left and up, ha, when we first got the Cruze, was in 6th gear trying to back up, had to go to my dealer and have my brain reflashed with the latest firmware.

Another thing the British were doing, the gas pedal was at the same height as the brake, just had to twist your foot. With that crazy Cavalier, was constantly kicking my chin with my knee to switch over. But American cars were always like this even with my 30 Olds. Cruze finally after some odd 80 years finally got it right. We really liked the MT in our 2LT, but can't get this anymore.

And the cars with an MT, can't get a spare tire! Is somebody at GM smoking crack?

Ha, if you had an IQ greater than 2, would be an engineer, less than 2, would be in marketing.


----------

